# graphite montage



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

I drew this for our neighbors in honor of their new baby. A range of leads (softest being 4B) on 20 x 24 bristol.


----------



## theinkman26 (May 20, 2011)

that is very nice


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

hey that looks great, id say i wish i could draw a dog like that


----------

